# Dorian Yates - recent pic



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I found this online which I believe is recent of Dorian. I have stumbled across a few threads asking how big he is now, he looks small etc etc so thought this would be appropriate.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah that looks about right. But under there he is still ripped to fcuk. 8 pack visible.

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

He doesnt look small unless you comparing him to the pro's. I think he's in excellent shape and I hope I look like that at his age. Definately a better pic of him thats shows more of his body.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Far from small imo


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

What gets me is people have previously stated in other threads how Dorian has let himself go etc.

He can't be HUGE for the rest of his life! He's done his part and he's acheived what he wanted. Now its time to sit back and relax.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

He looks great, healthy, big and lean. Look at his forearms as well!

Awesome - id be happy looking like that at his age. And im guessing he is on HRT for life, thats cool, he looks well.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah he looks very good im impressed because of course the main stream always say- when you stop training it will all turn to fat-hmmm or not ( i know he hasnt stopped traing but well you know what i mean)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

He is still a man mountain, I had a pic taken with him before (about a year ago) and when he put his arm on my shoulder you could still feel the strength of the man.

Gotta be said, and absolute top fella, never minds a photo or a little banter - very approachable defo a legend of bodybuilding, hats off to Mr Yates.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Those lats still blow me away even in that pic lol.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well hopefully this pic will prove a lot of people wrong on how he has supposedly "let himself go".

I met him last year and is still a monster. Nice bloke aswell


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Legend


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

he did an interview at the arnold for MD with flex wheeler and shawn ray... Dorian looked good... just as in good shape as the other two... look at Levrone.. in decent shape.. he's smaller but in shape


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

shorty said:


> he did an interview at the arnold for MD with flex wheeler and shawn ray... Dorian looked good... just as in good shape as the other two... look at Levrone.. in decent shape.. he's smaller but in shape


I saw Levrone on a vid on youtube where he is absolutely tiny. Wouldnt of even known he was a former bodybuilder.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> I saw Levrone on a vid on youtube where he is absolutely tiny. Wouldnt of even known he was a former bodybuilder.


yeh he said he purposely lost all that muscle.. as he wanted a career in acting... arnie and stallone didn't do too bad at films when they where massive... each to there own i suppose


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

x2 ollie...

geeza is a monster...a true legend...why would anyone wanna say he's small...of course we're used to seeing him as mr.O...competition best...but he is not competing no more...so good on him...why would he need to be walking around using all his money n time up trying to be a mr.O contender anymore...i see a thread a while ago about the comparison about arnie how he looked and a fat'ish pic which the title was arnie looks fat now...

kind of set me off...thinkg is these chaps have done what they needed,legends,made their name and set the standards,now they are retired...arnie looks the way he does cos he is a mayor in his 60's...my dad is in his mid 60's,beer gut now,watches tv,does a bit of gardening...and chills...so why would anyone want a retired dorian to look like his former self...or arnie to even resemble how he was 30 years ago!!!!!

i think they know well and truly just to accept that when your done with bodybuilding at that level,you can chill,spend time with the family,have time again...and a life away from it...you could never obtain that sort of physique or level all the time...remember they are well into their 40's and over too!!!

i noticed he has chilled a bit and got a couple more tats on his shoulders,nice one!!

(not saying 40 is the cut off point,but for those dudes who been there,done it and got the crown)!!!

dorian,one of the best ever,i truly admire and used look up to him when younger....and he is english...how many mr.O's been english!!!!

brought that thick,freaky,separated ripped paper thin skin look right in...a back un-paralelled!!!

right,i'm ranting today...maybe the sust is coming in strong!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i would be happy that size


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

looks like a hard mofo


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

DRED said:


> i would be happy that size


 you are about that size genius:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Legend. Looks great there IMO. As Dred said, would love that size.

You can't be far off Dred!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Never seen any one say he "let him self go" far from it in fact every one said how lean he is looking. The only thing that was up for debate was if he was in fact as heavy as Phantom says he is and tbh who really gives a fvck, he used to look awesome now he looks good and thats rare for an ex pro end of story.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

And old clip on the man..


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

nice clip tainted


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's some from last September at Scott Horton's do


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

On a side note he write in Muscular development mag now


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still looks damn good to me. Thousands of guys would kill to look like him in that photo. I know I would.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He still a beast but it doesn't matter, he was a legend supposing he never trains again!

Ex-SRD - I'd not like to bump into you and your mate in a dark alley in pic 1!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Now who is going to be brave enough to take the p*ss out of his "manbag"

He looks in fine shape and I'd love to be that size, he's a legend.


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

He could be 25 stone of fat or 9 stone skinny i would still have massive respect for him, he has been the absolute best in the world. A pic of levrone now who also has acheived amazing things....

http://ricca509.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/kevin-street-walker.jpg&imgrefurl=http://ricca509.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/&usg=__YYQ2ZGm9TaD9mK2vUZWV1DRQHD0=&h=647&w=413&sz=50&hl=en&start=5&um=1&tbnid=mLSr4d8wO_zWmM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=87&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkevin%2Blevrone%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Ex-SRD - I'd not like to bump into you and your mate in a dark alley in pic 1!


The other guy is Scott Horton of Hercules Gym who runs the Mr Hercules show and loads more in BBing. That's his gym at his BBQ day


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hes stil looking big esp forearms


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> I found this online which I believe is recent of Dorian. I have stumbled across a few threads asking how big he is now, he looks small etc etc so thought this would be appropriate.


As far as I am concerned your thread is inappropriate. If one day you achieve the Mr.Olympia 6 times, and have the best back in bodybuilding history, come back and and re post this thread.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

nitrogen said:


> As far as I am concerned your thread is inappropriate. If one day you achieve the Mr.Olympia 6 times, and have the best back in bodybuilding history, come back and and re post this thread.


Re-read the original post. Willsey didn't say that he thought DY looked small; he said he had *read posts claiming that*. Two very, very different things. In fact, I take what Willsey says to be contradicting those claims.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Re-read the original post. Willsey didn't say that he thought DY looked small; he said he had *read posts claiming that*. Two very, very different things. In fact, I take what Willsey says to be contradicting those claims.


I 2nd that. I think Nitrogen has totally got it back to front...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

My appologies for misreading the post.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ex-SRD said:


> That's his gym at his BBQ day


 and was my birthday lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

He still looks bigger and leaner than most of the people on here and is a legend.


----------

